# Fist of Legend (1994)



## Starbeast (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## J Riff (Jul 24, 2011)

Watta they do when they aren't kicking each other, soak their feet?


----------



## cyrusDCmonster (Oct 28, 2012)

this actually isn't a bad movie.  remake of bruce lee's fist of fury.  the end fight scenes in this are great.


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 31, 2012)

cyrusDCmonster said:


> this actually isn't a bad movie.  remake of bruce lee's fist of fury.  the end fight scenes in this are great.


 
This is my favorite Jet Li movie, so many great action scenes. The director allowed Mr Li to move at his normal speed, which is why you see Jet in a blur at times.

(the video trailer went out)


----------



## JC Kang (Jan 1, 2016)

OMG, this used to be my absolute favorite martial arts movie.  Even if the story has been done over and over again, the fight choreography is stunning.  Jet Li does a great job of grasping what Bruce Lee was going for in Jeet Kune Do.  The transitions from striking to grappling is amazing!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 1, 2016)

Not that into martial arts films, but the fights are excellent.


----------

